# Most/Least Common Enneatypes?



## bookbutterfly (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a feeling this has been done before, but I couldn't find anything on it. :-/ So uhh...be nice and just answer instead of snapping about creating another thread, please? 

Just as the subject says, are there most and least common Enneatypes? MBTI aside, for those of you interested in that like me, it seems to me like some types are quite rare. I don't know too many 1w2's like myself, but I know a lot of Twos, Sixes, and Nines.

Can anyone shed some light? Thanks in advance!


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

No, there are no common/rare types. It's just one of those theories that always seem to pop up for some reason in typology, that don't help in *any* way and only create a sense of superiority in certain types.


----------



## bookbutterfly (Jul 15, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> No, there are no common/rare types. It's just one of those theories that always seem to pop up for some reason in typology, that don't help in *any* way and only create a sense of superiority in certain types.


Ahhh, interesting. Thanks! I would have predicted that sixes and sevens are the most common and maybe eights and fours the least, but perhaps not.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

It depends on where you look. I don't think any one type is a ton more common than any other type, though there are probably some that are a bit more common just because it's unlikely that every type will have exactly the same percentage. I've heard things like "sixes make up almost half the population" though and I don't think that's true.

If you take a sample at a party, you might not find a lot of withdrawn triad types. If you take a sample of careers that involve helping people (teacher, nurse, etc) you might find more 2s than average. If you yourself are shy or withdrawn, you might see a lot more assertive types (3, 7, 8) because they're more likely to be outgoing and introduce themselves to you.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> No, there are no common/rare types. It's just one of those theories that always seem to pop up for some reason in typology, that don't help in *any* way and only create a sense of superiority in certain types.


1w9 is best! So yeah! You didn't expect this now did you, you silly 4w3!? Sometimes people should just know their place so be humble please. There is no need to be arrogant here thank you very much. Types like you won't make it in this society if you don't acknowledge your superiors. Like hello!??? Perfection over here!

*flexes muscles*


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

...and I don't know many 2s, but there are 4s (the "least common type") and 4-fixers all over my family. 

I reject the notion of a "most common type", because a) I don't think that's true and b) that's been used to relegate certain people to certain types for suggesting they might possibly one of the "rare" types.

I'd never heard anything about "common types" till I came to PerC a year ago (and this was after 10+ years of knowing the enneagram). But since that's been perpetuated, I've seen comments popping up on other message boards about "sixes are common as muck", which honestly makes me want to smack the person who made up notions of common/uncommon types.

*Bottom line is, no one has that information, and what one person subjectively notices based on personal interactions is just that--subjective.
*


----------



## Shadowlight (Dec 12, 2012)

Here's something that I've been thinking about. Not that I'm pushing the idea that there are common/uncommon types. 

Here are some "assumptions":

Assumption 1. Many people state that at least the MBTI population distribution stats are authenticated. Though of course there are people who question the validity of the studies done to come to those conclusions. So again, assuming that they're accurate figures, then the rest of the post will make more sense to you. 

Assumption 2: That there is a connection between one's MBTI type and Enneagram type as has been suggested (though not adequately proven). E.G. There are few, to no ESTJ 4's for example. There is however, a strong correlation between ESFJ and Type 2 (and ESFJ is one of the most frequently occuring types based on studies). 

If the MBTI numbers are accurate, and if there is a connection between one's Enneagram and MBTI, then doesn't it make sense that a similar kind of distribution would occur within Enneagrams as the correlations between MBTI and Enneagrams?

Of course, this is highly subjective and intuitive and needs to be studied thoroughly. 

For now, the area of empirical data to prove anything in Enneagrams is significantly weak and definitely needs to be considered. My conclusion is that it is both equally possible to have a varied population distribution as an evenly spread out one. Either side hasn't been proven just yet.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

In my experience, sixes are the most common, with sevens, eights, and nines also being fairly easy to find as well.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> In my experience, sixes are the most common, with sevens, eights, and nines also being fairly easy to find as well.


I don't think 7s and 8s are all that common. I'd say 6s, 9s, 1s and 3s are the most common. 2s and 7s are less common and 4, 5 and 8 are the rarest 
PS: long time no see. you're 8w7 now?


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I really don't think there are types more common than the other, you'd think it would be equal and balanced.

There was that sticky thread that was removed where it was debated that 4 5 and 8 were the least common and 6 was the most. That would get on my nerves though if I was a 6, thinking I was common or nothing special, which is pathetic, but oh well :laughing:

I think though, in some communities or social spheres, some types are more common than others. For instance, on the internet, I'm pretty sure I've seen a lot of 4's. In Hollywood I would understand there being a lot of 3's or 7's. etc


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I don't think 7s and 8s are all that common. I'd say 6s, 9s, 1s and 3s are the most common. 2s and 7s are less common and 4, 5 and 8 are the rarest
> PS: long time no see. you're 8w7 now?


I'm pretty much surrounded by sixes, and have known quite a few sevens. I don't know if eights are objectively common, if I'm just in environments that attract a lot of eights, or have just gotten good at spotting them, but I've been noticing quite a few (after ruling out cp 6s 7w8s, or other lookalikes).

Yeah, turns out I'm an eight. It explains a lot of things that didn't fit, and pointed out a few more personal tendencies that I was aware of, but really didn't want to address. It's been quite a ride.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

kaleidoscope said:


> No, there are no common/rare types. It's just one of those theories that always seem to pop up for some reason in typology, that don't help in *any* way and only create a sense of superiority in certain types.


Pretty much. In my irl typings in different environments, I don't think any types are that common/uncommon.. just kinda random, scattered.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> I'm pretty much surrounded by sixes, and have known quite a few sevens. I don't know if eights are objectively common, if I'm just in environments that attract a lot of eights, or have just gotten good at spotting them, but I've been noticing quite a few (after ruling out cp 6s 7w8s, or other lookalikes).


I think you probably just hang out with a lot of hard asses lol. most of the people I run into are superego heavy and/or harmonic triad (center) types. 



> Yeah, turns out I'm an eight. It explains a lot of things that didn't fit, and pointed out a few more personal tendencies that I was aware of, but really didn't want to address. It's been quite a ride.


I guess that works (you still have an ungodly 7-ish vibe about you. 8w7s tend to have a more "hardy" vibe while 7w8s have a more "who gives a damn?" vibe to them). typically, I don't run into a lot of 8s. 

it would make sense though. most descriptions paint Ne as some sort of 792 tritype, but, when you read the jungian descriptions, it sounds a lot more like an 8w7 fixed 7,and Ne is supposedly the function most correlated with enneagram 8 (not in terms of frequency, but in terms of similarity). I thought this was strange at first, but looking at my own behavior, there is a lot of overlap with 8 even though I'm a 1w9 fixed 7w6 (Ne and 8 both have a lot to do with lust for freedom, expansive tendencies and a tendency to trample people in their pursuit of ideas/power)
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-forum-inspirers/129794-interesting-description-ne.html


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

I don't know about least common, but I've been surrounded by compliant types (1, 2, and 6) at most of my jobs.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

For some reason it seems like almost everybody in my family is exclusively a 2 :laughing: And if they're not a 2 they're a 6. Who knows how I ended up being a 3


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

Sixes might well be the most common Enneagram type from a strictly empirical perspective, but the diversity within Sixes is so wide as to render the entire statistic meaningless.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Tater Tot said:


> That would get on my nerves though if I was a 6, thinking I was common or nothing special, which is pathetic, but oh well :laughing:


Sad but true: It really does get on my nerves, being told I'm "common" and my psychology is "common" and most other people are like me. I feel like going ballistic sometimes. Pathetic, but as you say, "oh well :laughing:"


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Promethea said:


> In my irl typings *in different environments*, I don't think any types are that common/uncommon




I think this is key. I'd imagine some types are very common in some environments. 

Perhaps what is most common of all is for someone to not know his/her type properly


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Shadowlight said:


> That there is a connection between one's MBTI type and Enneagram type




Hah, there is no question to me there is a connection. The only assumptions are in stipulating particular connections that may perpetuate stereotypes. The connection need not be one of implication, but a connection just means, I can draw links between their MBTI processing and their enneatypes. The connections themselves may be subtle of course.


----------



## frenchie (Jul 7, 2011)

Depends on your environment.

Go into any finance firm and you will be surrounded by CP6, 7, and 8. Go into a hospital or school and you'll find 2s. Favorite one, go to a technical/ science school and you'll be surrounded by 5s.


----------

